# Health Insurance in France



## storm58

Some advice please. As part of applying for our visas to retire to France from the UK, we need health insurance.

Any recommended providers and what should we be looking at spending monthly please?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## mem1476

I recommend GeoBlue. After looking at many options prior to my move to France on a visitor visa, I found them to be the best price for thé best coverage, and they allow direct billing for in network providers, rather than having to file reimbursement claims. Note they are US based, though I don’t think that would really affect you. If you go with GeoBlue, I highly recommend Steve Furst as an agent to work with. He is very kind and helpful and quick to respond. His direct contact info is below.


*Steven A. Furst | Individual Direct Sales Agent
GeoBlue* | 933 First Avenue, King of Prussia, PA 19406
484-212-5229| [email protected] | www.geobluetravelinsurance.com


----------



## Peter_E

storm58 said:


> Some advice please. As part of applying for our visas to retire to France from the UK, we need health insurance.
> 
> Any recommended providers and what should we be looking at spending monthly please?
> 
> Many thanks in advance








Health Insurance for Foreign Residents in France EFE(np) - ACS


Comprehensive health insurance for foreigners living in France from 3 to 12 months. Three different options to suit your needs and budget. Click here.




www.acs-ami.com


----------



## storm58

mem1476 said:


> I recommend GeoBlue. After looking at many options prior to my move to France on a visitor visa, I found them to be the best price for thé best coverage, and they allow direct billing for in network providers, rather than having to file reimbursement claims. Note they are US based, though I don’t think that would really affect you. If you go with GeoBlue, I highly recommend Steve Furst as an agent to work with. He is very kind and helpful and quick to respond. His direct contact info is below.
> 
> 
> *Steven A. Furst | Individual Direct Sales Agent
> GeoBlue* | 933 First Avenue, King of Prussia, PA 19406
> 484-212-5229| [email protected] | www.geobluetravelinsurance.com


Thank you so much


----------



## storm58

Peter_E said:


> Health Insurance for Foreign Residents in France EFE(np) - ACS
> 
> 
> Comprehensive health insurance for foreigners living in France from 3 to 12 months. Three different options to suit your needs and budget. Click here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.acs-ami.com


Thank you so much


----------



## Peter_E

I see your flag against your name is South African. Be aware, that for registering on the French Health system you may need to have a copy of your birth certificate with your parents name on it which can take up to 2 months from the Dept of Home Affairs.


----------



## storm58

Peter_E said:


> I see your flag against your name is South African. Be aware, that for registering on the French Health system you may need to have a copy of your birth certificate with your parents name on it which can take up to 2 months from the Dept of Home Affairs.


Thank you. I have a British Passport and will be applying from London as I hope to be


Peter_E said:


> I see your flag against your name is South African. Be aware, that for registering on the French Health system you may need to have a copy of your birth certificate with your parents name on it which can take up to 2 months from the Dept of Home Affairs.


Thank you. I hope to be back in the UK by the time I want to apply for a French visa and I hold a British Passport.


----------



## JapanAmerica

mem1476 said:


> I recommend GeoBlue. After looking at many options prior to my move to France on a visitor visa, I found them to be the best price for thé best coverage, and they allow direct billing for in network providers, rather than having to file reimbursement claims. Note they are US based, though I don’t think that would really affect you. If you go with GeoBlue, I highly recommend Steve Furst as an agent to work with. He is very kind and helpful and quick to respond. His direct contact info is below.
> 
> 
> *Steven A. Furst | Individual Direct Sales Agent
> GeoBlue* | 933 First Avenue, King of Prussia, PA 19406
> 484-212-5229| [email protected] | www.geobluetravelinsurance.com


Hi, this is an oldish message, but I wanted to let you know it was very helpful. I contacted Steve, and he is indeed kind and helpful and quick to respond!


----------



## jweihl

We used Exclusive Healthcare and they were able to get us a policy that met visa requirements, our needs, and was able to be convertable into a mutuelle (which we did after four months).






Exclusive Healthcare







www.exclusive-healthcare.com


----------

